# My new (panasonic) eneloops!! 2100 charge cycles and 70% after 5 yrs.



## ponkan (Oct 17, 2014)

Now, this post is merely a photo show. I hope the photos will strengthen our love for flashlights and batteries! :devil:

As the title suggest, this is the newest and greatest of the low discharge eneloop line up. Advertised as having a charge cycle of 2100, I'm pretty confident that before the battery fails, it would have gone through your lifetime (Unless you run them dry every-single-day). Moreover, a shelf life of 5 yrs, whilst maintaining 70% of its charge, will surely bring confidence in storing these boys for long periods of time (Hint: time to replace long shelf life alkaline battery for storage). 


Original price of $40+ (including the tax), it suddenly went on sale for $28 (THATS WITH TAX). The temptation was to great 



Let the pictures talk! Hope everyone enjoys my photos. 













*Say hello to 8 packs!*




*The packaging is clearly mangled when I got this from the store. Guess we should blame shipping.*








*HAPPINESS in SPECS! 
*



















*Eneloop, started from its humble beginnings as a Sanyo product, now stands the center stage as a Panasonic brand


*







*GUESS WHICH IS THE NEW ONE AND OLD? (Hint: the top is the new one) *





*Is it my eyes, or is the eneloop logo of the new one (top one) has a stronger Blue tint?*






*Now in comparison to an Imedion low discharge battery! :devil:*
Note: the imedion is advertised as having a 2400mah capacity and maintaining 85% charge after a year. After break-in, I found they are within 92-96% capacity of what they advertise. Lowest is 2228mah, while highest is 2313mah. Not bad! I'll see how the eneloop does in comparison.

Salivating yet? If so, I had achieved my goal then. I'm now in the process of breaking my eneloops in using a Maha c9000 charger. 

As always, thank you for giving me your time!


----------



## kreisl (Oct 17, 2014)

I want!!


----------



## ponkan (Oct 17, 2014)

If you're in Canada, then you can pick these up in NCIX stores. They are still on sale.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 17, 2014)

I wonder about the name, the ones I got had Panasonic in big letters:


----------



## ponkan (Oct 17, 2014)

Regional difference maybe? Does yours still say made in Japan? (might be a stupid question though). Where did you get yours? 


HKJ said:


> I wonder about the name, the ones I got had Panasonic in big letters:


----------



## HKJ (Oct 17, 2014)

ponkan said:


> Regional difference maybe? Does yours still say made in Japan? (might be a stupid question though). Where did you get yours?



I believe so, but I cannot read it (They are bought in Japan):


----------



## ponkan (Oct 17, 2014)

I REALLY JUST HAD TO LAUGH. Those characters is as dead give away and as legit as anything can be. 





HKJ said:


> I believe so, but I cannot read it (They are bought in Japan):


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Oct 17, 2014)

Hard to say for certain what is happening with Panasonic and the Eneloop brand. I think "the jury may still be out."

I have never seen this "new" Eneloop Panasonic design in Japan. All Eneloops (of recent production) that I have seen are designed like the picture that *HKJ* posted (great emphasis on the Panasonic brand, less emphasis on the Eneloop brand). However, there are large numbers of "Eneloop Fans" in Japan, who are fairly angry (disappointed?) with Panasonic's decision to place primary emphasis on the Panasonic brand. It may be that Panasonic has recognized this issue as a real problem, at least in some worldwide markets, so they are now (once again) marketing cells with greater emphasis on "Eneloop" and less emphasis on Panasonic...

These waters are further muddied by the new Panasonic "Eneloop" production facility in China. At present, I have some question in my mind as to whether or not we will continue to see genuine "Made in Japan" Eneloops at all. The day may come when you will need to seek out and purchase FDK cells in order to get "real" Eneloops, despite the fact that such cells would not actually be called Eneloop.


----------



## snakyjake (Oct 17, 2014)

One reason I went with Imedions is because the Eneloops were too confusing. There are too many versions of the same Eneloop battery, and I'm not quite sure what I'm really getting.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 17, 2014)

snakyjake said:


> One reason I went with Imedions is because the Eneloops were too confusing. There are too many versions of the same Eneloop battery, and I'm not quite sure what I'm really getting.



In my opinion the different versions of Eneloop are not that important. It is not that important if you get a Disney or a chocolate eneloop or a 1800 times or a 2100 times version. You only have to look for capacity to select between lite, normal or XX/pro eneloop.


----------



## ponkan (Oct 17, 2014)

I bought the imedions because it was part of the packaged deal with the maha c9000 charger. Regardless, I could have chosen the charger by itself. I was drawn by their claimed 2400mah capacity and 85% charge after a year, so I tried them out. As I mentioned, the imedions had the capacity within the manufacturers claims (minimum 2225 claimed, max 2400mah) after break-in, so they have good quality behind them. Did I mention they are made in Taiwan? 


snakyjake said:


> One reason I went with Imedions is because the Eneloops were too confusing. There are too many versions of the same Eneloop battery, and I'm not quite sure what I'm really getting.


----------



## ponkan (Oct 17, 2014)

For me, I was pulled into the eneloop crowd because of their low discharge rate, with a claimed 70% after 5 years (my old eneloop was the 2nd gen, so 1500 charge, 70% after 3 years) as well as their rated 2100 charge-discharge cycle. Planning to get the eneloop pro though, since they are also on sale in the shop that I bought my new eneloops from. Not sure why, but somehow, I'm stockpiling lots of AA rechargeables......
Must be because I have a tk41, nitecore ea4W, and a couple of single aa lights. I am also planning to get a nitecore ex, so....flashlights all based on aa hehe. 


HKJ said:


> In my opinion the different versions of Eneloop are not that important. It is not that important if you get a Disney or a chocolate eneloop or a 1800 times or a 2100 times version. You only have to look for capacity to select between lite, normal or XX/pro eneloop.


----------



## ChibiM (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes... for more info about eneloops, see my sig.. most questions are answered there.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Oct 18, 2014)

It looks as though they're sticking to the familiar formula. That's a good thing. It would be nice to see these hit more retail locations. Perhaps Panasonic has the muscle to make that happen?


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Oct 18, 2014)

oKtosiTe said:


> ...It looks as though they're sticking to the familiar formula...



This "new" Panasonic design with large Eneloop brand, looks a bit odd to us in Japan. But, after looking around a bit on the USA internet, I have decided that Panasonic has indeed decided to go back to the older look for the USA market.

The same (4th Generation) cells are identified as "BK-3MCC" in Japan, but these posted by the OP are "BK-3MCCA." I have little doubt that the additional "A" refers to the "American" market (or North American market, that includes Canada).


----------



## ponkan (Oct 18, 2014)

The results are in for the first 4 break-in. Finished this Oct 18, 2014, took it out of the charger at around 2pm (afternoon)
1997mah
1998mah
2011mah
2001mah

I'll post the photos of the results later. I am really impressed with the results. 14mah difference between the lowest capacity and the highest, I can say this is VERY GOOD. No idea how you can exceed that.

The last four is now in the process of break-in. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## gallon (Oct 19, 2014)

Rosoku Chikara said:


> This "new" Panasonic design with large Eneloop brand, looks a bit odd to us in Japan. But, after looking around a bit on the USA internet, I have decided that Panasonic has indeed decided to go back to the older look for the USA market.
> 
> The same (4th Generation) cells are identified as "BK-3MCC" in Japan, but these posted by the OP are "BK-3MCCA." I have little doubt that the additional "A" refers to the "American" market (or North American market, that includes Canada).



I think you are accurate with this.

I have both styles of 4th generation AAs.

Those with the large Panasonic logo (see pic in post #4) have Japanese writing as suitable for the Japanese market. Indeed mine were obtained from a vendor in Japan and were shipped from Japan to the USA.

Those with the large Eneloop logo (see pics in post #1) have writing in both English and French as suitable for North American market. Mine were obtained from Panasonic on Amazon.

So I agree, the different packaging reflects marketing presentation by Panasonic.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 19, 2014)

ponkan said:


> The results are in for the first 4 break-in. Finished this Oct 18, 2014, took it out of the charger at around 2pm (afternoon)
> 1997mah
> 1998mah
> 2011mah
> ...



In a word - AWESOME


----------



## ponkan (Oct 20, 2014)

Here is the results of the second batch of break-in. I took the battery out of the charger this Oct. 20, 2014, at 1pm.
2010mah
2016mah
2011mah
1991mah

The second batch is consistent with the first, though more have a higher capacity than the manufacturer's rated capacity. 25mah difference between the lowest and highest capacity.


----------



## ChibiM (Oct 21, 2014)

Rosoku Chikara said:


> This "new" Panasonic design with large Eneloop brand, looks a bit odd to us in Japan. But, after looking around a bit on the USA internet, I have decided that Panasonic has indeed decided to go back to the older look for the USA market.
> 
> The same (4th Generation) cells are identified as "BK-3MCC" in Japan, but these posted by the OP are "BK-3MCCA." I have little doubt that the additional "A" refers to the "American" market (or North American market, that includes Canada).



Not really correct.. BK-3MCC *A* doesnt mean America.. it could even mean Asia.. because the 3/4BKMCC*A* are also sold in China with the additional A. 
there is also a BK-3MCC*E*, but what that* E* means, who knows... maybe Economical? 
The 65% after 5 years seem like to be the Chinese made cells, but in Europe and Russia there are also BK 3MCC*E* being sold.. with 70% made in Japan.. 
so, you know as much as I do.. what those letters stand for..

Edit: 3MCCA could mean American market, but is also sold in China. E probably means Europe indeed.


----------



## IonicBond (Oct 21, 2014)

The moniker of "Eneloop" was to signify that they were initially charged up at the factory with solar - hence the energy-loop concept.

Now that Panasonic has taken over, are they still doing the same, or is it just a brand name now?


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Oct 21, 2014)

ChibiM said:


> Not really correct.. BK-3MCC *A* doesnt mean America.. it could even mean Asia.. because the 3/4BKMCC*A* are also sold in China with the additional A.
> there is also a BK-3MCC*E*, but what that* E* means, who knows... maybe Economical?
> The 65% after 5 years seem like to be the Chinese made cells, but in Europe and Russia there are also BK 3MCC*E* being sold.. with 70% made in Japan..
> so, you know as much as I do.. what those letters stand for..



Well, I guess I should retract my words "little doubt." You have just placed some "doubt" in my mind. 

However, I just thought that it made sense... "A" for America (North America). To your knowledge, where ever they are sold, are other BK-3MCCA cells labeled in both English and French? Also, my first reaction to BK-3MCCE would be "E" for "Europe." Do you happen to know what language(s) the warnings on those cells are written in?

Anyway, while I might have some concern about the new Chinese made cells, so long as cells are made in Japan and say BK-3MCC on them (with or without an "A" or "E"), I would assume that they are genuine 4th generation Eneloop cells. (It certainly doesn't matter to me what language is written on the labels.)


----------



## Mr Floppy (Oct 22, 2014)

Rosoku Chikara said:


> Also, my first reaction to BK-3MCCE would be "E" for "Europe." Do you happen to know what language(s) the warnings on those cells are written in?



The ones I got here in Australia are written all in English and are BK-3MCCE. They have "made in China" printed on them and also have the Eneloop in large letters. Maybe the E is for English?


----------



## ChibiM (Oct 22, 2014)

A has both French and English. 

E has English, 1 and says EU...


----------



## ponkan (Feb 11, 2015)

Here is the results of my break-in. 
October 18, 2014 batch


 





 





October 20, 2014 batch


----------



## straightShot (Feb 11, 2015)

Costco has a package of Panasonic eneloops on sale. They have the light green/dark green and light blue/dark blue labels. The package costs $24 and includes 10AAs, 4AAAs, and a charger. I didn't need another charger, but I thought that this was too good a deal to pass up. The packages that I bought all showed the individual batteries to have been manufactured in June, 2014.


----------



## ponkan (Feb 11, 2015)

straightShot said:


> Costco has a package of Panasonic eneloops on sale. They have the light green/dark green and light blue/dark blue labels. The package costs $24 and includes 10AAs, 4AAAs, and a charger. I didn't need another charger, but I thought that this was too good a deal to pass up. The packages that I bought all showed the individual batteries to have been manufactured in June, 2014.




Woah now, if that's a package deal on the latest version of the eneloop, then I must go to that Costco location. lol, considering that I have 8 AA gentec ecocell lsd, 8 2nd gen eneloop, 8 imedion 2400mah lsd, 8 5th gen eneloop, and 4 2nd gen AAA eneloop (total of 32 AA, 4 AAA), I must be crazy to consider buying more AA's. Good thing we have lots of AA powered device in hand.


----------



## tandem (Feb 11, 2015)

$1.7 per cell is a good price. I wish our local Costco had that! For a long while the best price I ever got for Duraloops was $7 for a 4 pack which is 1.75 (CAD) a cell - haven't seen deals that low in awhile.

I've been looking for old stock Sanyo labelled bundles to see if any deals can be had. I don't really need them right now (100's of AA and AAA already in our equipment and ready/charge bins) but I find I give them away as presents very often. A decent 2 hour charger and 8 cells makes for a thoughtful gift.


----------



## ponkan (Feb 11, 2015)

My best deal is an electronic shop (called NCIX) selling an 8 pack gen 5 eneloop for $24.99, which equates to $3.1 per piece. Oh well, 5 years worth of storage and charge-recharge rating of 2100, worth the investment (or indulgence).


----------



## bladesmith3 (Feb 11, 2015)

I am on my way to Costco. lol


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 11, 2015)

straightShot said:


> Costco has a package of Panasonic eneloops on sale. They have the light green/dark green and light blue/dark blue labels. The package costs $24 and includes 10AAs, 4AAAs, and a charger.



My Dad was at Costco yesterday and called me to ask about "these rechargeable batteries" that Costco has. They were the kits being offered, same as yours. They were priced at $29.99 and an instant $6.00 register discount. He bought a couple of packs.

Now he wants go get more for his other lights as I guess he finally got tired of me tossing his alkaline batteries from the lights I've given him.


----------



## tandem (Feb 11, 2015)

ponkan said:


> My best deal is an electronic shop (called NCIX) selling an 8 pack gen 5 eneloop for $24.99, which equates to $3.1 per piece. Oh well, 5 years worth of storage and charge-recharge rating of 2100, worth the investment (or indulgence).



From Canada, eh? I was thinking of ordering some more cells from NCIX myself.

Shoppers Drug Mart is where Duraloops used to be found for $7 when they run their weekend sales. Then they went to $8/4 pack and then $9.99. Once in a while Costco.ca has a useful deal (on-line only) and I'd keep checking Dell.ca too. The Canada Good Deals thread on Marketplace tends to highlight when they shop up on sale somewhere.


----------



## ChibiM (Feb 13, 2015)

ponkan said:


> My best deal is an electronic shop (called NCIX) selling an 8 pack *gen 5* eneloop for $24.99, which equates to $3.1 per piece. Oh well, 5 years worth of storage and charge-recharge rating of 2100, worth the investment (or indulgence).



wow.. you have a time machine?


----------



## straightShot (Feb 13, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> My Dad was at Costco yesterday and called me to ask about "these rechargeable batteries" that Costco has. They were the kits being offered, same as yours. They were priced at $29.99 and an instant $6.00 register discount. He bought a couple of packs.
> 
> Now he wants go get more for his other lights as I guess he finally got tired of me tossing his alkaline batteries from the lights I've given him.



...wonder if I should go back one more time. My dad used to say that you could go broke saving money, but that probably doesn't count here!


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 13, 2015)

straightShot said:


> ...wonder if I should go back one more time. My dad used to say that you could go broke saving money, but that probably doesn't count here!



You'll find a use for the cells, especially at the price. Since they have a 5 year storage listing, they will be fine if just put in a draw and used for emergencies.

I had just purchased two more of the kits, 10 AA and 4 AAA and charger for just over $35 on eBay. Had I known that Costco was going to put these on sale, I'd of purchased every kit they had.


----------



## Isaiah6113 (Feb 14, 2015)

Costco in Canada has the new Duracell ion core 8-pack on for $19 for 4AA and 4AAA. These are generally accepted to be the Eneloop Pros.


----------



## davidmiller (Feb 17, 2015)

I just ordered some of these cant wait to get them and try them out


----------



## davidmiller (Feb 28, 2015)

I got mine off of amazon.com these are the real deal in regards to changing the lettering they are emphasizing the model name rather than the Manufacturing Company Panasonic http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JHKSN5I/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## 1DaveN (Feb 28, 2015)

I was ready to order a kit from Amazon that came with the Panasonic charger, 8AA and 2AAA, and a carrying case. Luckily before making the purchase, I found the same charger with 10AA and 4AAA, without the case but about $8 less expensive. Those four extra cells will put me over the quantity I need, saving me even more money. I don't need a case for anything, and if I change my mind, I'll get a Pelican.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 1, 2015)

Am i right dismembering that enloops are not fully charged at the factory so is 70% at 5 years an out of packet value, or a first charge one.

John.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Mar 2, 2015)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> Am i right dismembering that enloops are not fully charged at the factory so is 70% at 5 years an out of packet value, or a first charge one.



It's after charging. A full charge will retain 70% of the charge, if you leave the Eneloops sitting in a drawer for 5 years.

Incidentally, the Eneloops come about 70% charged out-of-box. IIRC they are charged to about 75% at the factory, so the extra 5% loss is due to sitting on a shelf for a year before you buy them. I suspect if you let them sit for 5 years before opening the box, they'd probably be about 50% charged. (I think my oldest unopened Eneloops are about 2 years old, so I can't verify that.)


----------

